# 22 rifle site in question



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

guys i have a ruger 10/22 stock rifle..... QUESTION... I SHOOT ALOT OF SHOTS AT 100 YARDS ( GOFERS ) but i get a little wind drift at 100 yds with cci 22 ammo ( 1650 fps ). should i sight gun in at 50 yards and than just measure the drop or site in at 100 yards and go with that group ? I LIVE IN ND and wind is always 15-20 mph. thanks. marty


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

If your wind is blowing at say 3 o'clock at 50yds and wind at 9o'clock at 70 or 80 yds you would zero it in for the 50 yds because the closer the wind to the shooter the more flight time it has with the cross wind theirfor the more wind drift,I would say trial and error,try it at both and inbetween till you get what your after :sniper: try some different loads to,youde be suprised what a gain or reduction in bullet wight will do


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

go with 50 yards then just add yer inches when there at a hundy.


----------



## Toby Mougey (Apr 25, 2009)

8)


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I shoot a lot of .22 at 100 yards. Different rifle (an Anchutz target gun). I shoot from the prone position and I keep the sights adjusted for 100 yards (I have a dedicated rear sight, set for 100 yards so I don't have to click up and down 38 clicks every time I want to go back to 50 yds.)
As suggested, try other ammo. Because my rifle is a bolt gun, I do not have to worry about whether a particular brand of ammo will run my gun. With a 10/22, you do. I mention this because the best target ammo, pretty much regardless of manufacturer, seems to be subsonic at about 1080 fps. It may not work in the Ruger. Try some SV ammo - a few brands - and see what happens. 
Wind drift is what it is. If it is consistently windy, though, it's a bit easier to deal with.
Pete


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I do a lot of prairie dog hunting with my 10/22 using cci stingers at some pretty long ranges for a .22 (100-150 yd), and what I do is sight my rifle in for 50 yds, then shoot groups at 75, 100, 125, and 150 yards and measure the drop. Then write the drop and wind drift (you can find ballistics tables online) for the different distances on a small piece of paper and tape it to your stock. Some may call it cheating, but with a .22 i need all the help i can get!


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Have you tried Auglia Hypervelocity 22 cartridges? Also Winchester has recently come out with their own ...worth a testing! Good Luck and good Shooting


----------

